# Shrimp Rack Project! Updated: February 20 W/ Pictures



## Nicklfire

So i am going to start up a shrimp rack in my house here in calgary.

This would be my first rack setup, but i think i have it all covered, if you have suggestions i would appreciate any.

I think i may start with Red Cherry Shrimp, Yellow Shrimp, CRS (a grade to start, then s grade after), not sure what else i want yet.

Supplies
-3 to 4 rack tier rack (from home depot or canadian tire) holds... approx 800lb
- 8 10 gallon rimelss tanks
- all sponge filter setups
-not sure substrate yet
-lights will be shoplights from canadian tire
-air pump with splitter for all those sponge filters
-peat to bring down ph for any shrimp that need it reduced..

Anymore suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Mferko

wow your definitely not planning on starting small lol
seems to me it might be easier to keep water conditions stable with a larger divided tank? idk


----------



## Nicklfire

Mferko said:


> wow your definitely not planning on starting small lol
> seems to me it might be easier to keep water conditions stable with a larger divided tank? idk


The only problem with larger tanks is that dependent on the shrimp that i keep (or maybe just grow out tanks) is that each shrimp will have a different range of ph they need, a larger tank i wouldn't be able to do that.

that picture also has 2 seperate racks as i will only start with the 1 rack (8 tanks) or so


----------



## Mferko

thats true i just thought alot of them have very similiar conditions as well since theyre in the same genus or sometimes even the same species ie the red cherries with the yellows and painted fire red
crystal blacks/reds of various grades etc
smaller tanks would just be a bit more of a challenge keeping the params all right i think but it would look great


----------



## target

My recommendation would be to bult the rack yourself and save some money. I just built an 8'x2' rack with 3 shelves spaced 2' apart for less than $70. It took about 3 hours to built and install.


----------



## Nicklfire

target said:


> My recommendation would be to bult the rack yourself and save some money. I just built an 8'x2' rack with 3 shelves spaced 2' apart for less than $70. It took about 3 hours to built and install.


Got a journal on it at all?


----------



## Kanesska

This is what I'm planning to do too! But only 2 per shelf not 4. Keep us updated on how this works out for you!


----------



## Nicklfire

i'm really not that much of a handy man and i dont have any tools to cut wood so buying a shelving rack might be easier, there is a bolt one from a local "retail store supplier" which is what i need... plus the shelf is 48" wide... for like 110$... cant find anything from home depot or rona that width.. only 36" which isnt enough cause those 10gal tanks are about 20 inches wide i think


----------



## target

No journal on the build for it as it was storage shelves, but the only tools required were a power drill, screwdriver and and chop saw. There were very few cuts as well. There are only legs at the front as the back of the stand is secured to the wall with 8-4" lag bolts into 4 studs, per shelf. PM me if you want a drawing for it.

Here's one from HD that is 48": SEARCH - heavy duty shelving - Home Improvement, Home Renovation, Tools, & Hardware | Home Depot Canada


----------



## tang daddy

I heard that costco had some racks perfect for shrimp tank set up....some of the members on here are using them aswell...

As long as the racks are steel and not plastic you should be fine, I wouldnt use any plastic racks for tanks as they stress, crack and could just let go at anytime....

I personally would build mine out of 2x4, I get all my pieces precut from the home center I purchase the wood from.Just make sure you have a cut list with you. Then all you will need is some wood screws....

Rona will usually cut it for free, but I still tip the guys for their efforts....


----------



## Nicklfire

this is the one i found from costco..
https://www.vancouverclassics.com/products.php?pid=193#

I can get a similar one from that other place for 110$ so i might go check it out, thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## target

tang daddy said:


> I personally would build mine out of 2x4, I get all my pieces precut from the home center I purchase the wood from.Just make sure you have a cut list with you. Then all you will need is some wood screws....
> 
> Rona will usually cut it for free, but I still tip the guys for their efforts....


Yep, 2x4's would be perfect. I had the plywood store cut the shelf tops for me, but the 2x4's I cut myself. If you have a cut list you'd be in good shape Shawn.


----------



## MananaP

Nicklfire said:


> this is the one i found from costco..
> https://www.vancouverclassics.com/products.php?pid=193#
> 
> I can get a similar one from that other place for 110$ so i might go check it out, thanks for the suggestions guys


This is similar to the one i'm using or identical, just make sure you reinforce it with 3/4 of an inch plywood so that it will not bow in the middle, it has to be sitting in all 4 corners of the rack. Also make sure it is the industrial grade that holds i think about 600lb per shelf.  GL!


----------



## target

And remove the wheels


----------



## Tn23

MananaP said:


> This is similar to the one i'm using or identical, just make sure you reinforce it with 3/4 of an inch plywood so that it will not bow in the middle, it has to be sitting in all 4 corners of the rack. Also make sure it is the industrial grade that holds i think about 600lb per shelf.  GL!


+1 on reinforcing the middle if your going to use one of these racks they do tend to bow in the middle.


----------



## neven

are you planning on pushing the two rimless tanks on each shelf together and blending the aquascapes to look like one tank?


----------



## Nicklfire

neven said:


> are you planning on pushing the two rimless tanks on each shelf together and blending the aquascapes to look like one tank?


Had not thought about it too much. By my thoughts is i just want to experiment with different shrimp and breeding and such, i think i will leave the scapes bar minimum with moss and driftwoods... then see how things go. Maybe when i get more confident that i can keep it all running smooth and all livestock alive.. i'll get more cocky with the scapes


----------



## neven

can start easily by using moss + manzanita wood sticking out from where the two tanks meet, then leave the rest to do whatever you please.


----------



## jkam

Where are you getting the rimless tanks from??


----------



## Nicklfire

jkam said:


> Where are you getting the rimless tanks from??


Really price dependant. 10g with trim i found for 17$ each.. (probably could get a better deal if i buy all 8) .

I really dont want to spend that much more if i can help it... it's only rimless...not gold plated lol


----------



## jkam

yeah I'm looking at some rimless too but I don't want the ones with black silicon. It's hard to find even if I fork out the money for ADA tanks


----------



## bowman00

Oebt!!!!!!


----------



## couch

As for racks get the Gorilla Racks from either CT or Costco. At CT they are branded as Craftsman. CT often has them on sale for under $70.

I also suggest that you get this powerbar as it can be mounted on the wall and each plug can take every type of power adapter. It is also nicely spaced and easy to use.

I got light strips and bulbs from Home Depot but they are T8s but they look and work well and the replacement bulbs are cheap.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Wow, that's a perfect rack.
You can keep plenty of different species there. I suggest you to consider ADA, Flora Base or Fluval Stratum soil to lower pH. Peat is not a long-term solution.

Look at my Shrimp Condo. A picture there is quite old. Currently tanks are full of plants, shrimps and algae


----------



## Nicklfire

couch said:


> As for racks get the Gorilla Racks from either CT or Costco. At CT they are branded as Craftsman. CT often has them on sale for under $70.
> 
> I also suggest that you get this powerbar as it can be mounted on the wall and each plug can take every type of power adapter. It is also nicely spaced and easy to use.
> 
> I got light strips and bulbs from Home Depot but they are T8s but they look and work well and the replacement bulbs are cheap.


CT? Where is that? Keep in mind i'm in calgary


----------



## couch

Canadian Tire


----------



## Homahfan

I had a similar vision, ... if I ever manage to get a fish room! But I was thinking of using a couple 33G longs... with tank glass separators... 

I cannnot remember which shrimp forum it was on, but there was a shrimp setup where the guy built the rear wall using the filter foam sheets (the ones that April carries)... so that the entire wall became was a filter. Perfect Dining for Shrimp!

Perhaps you could do something similar with your setup... with the foam being on the smaller sides of those 10G tanks rather than the back wall.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

This sounds like a great project. I guess you're going to flood the market in Calgary with dwarf shrimp in a year or so?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Regarding power-bar.
I bough 








BELKIN COMPONENTS 12-Outlet Surge Protector
I like Dell's price for it 

Its outlets are far from each other, it was important for me.


----------



## Nicklfire

I got the rack from a local warehouse place that sells to retailers... paid 120$ for it, but it's very industrial and 48" wide which is what i needed. 

If i have the energy i'll set it up tonight and take a pic

Next on to do list 

-get some 10 gal tanks (dont think i can get rimless) but found normal ones for 18.99 still looking for cheaper. 
-airline tubing
-sponge filters (prob on ebay)
-airpump (not sure how big i'll need)
-substrate... still not sure what type i need... shrimp experts...CRS?
-lighting from home depot probably


----------



## target

Try making your own sponge filter. I built 2 of these for really cheap:

Cheap DIY Sponge Filter

Ordered the sponges from jehmco, and picked up the PVC pipe from Rona. I am sure Home Depot would have it as well. You could make smaller version since you are going with 10g tanks.


----------



## Nicklfire

Thanks Target i will look into that 

Well i got my rack (used) , and i put it together this evening... frickon thing almost fell forward on me... Guess i need some additional bracing /brackets... will have to go back to the place i got it..

It's a pretty heavy duty shelf.. using clip system..
Here is the install instructions..shows pictures of the setup
Econo-Rack - General Interlok Shelving Installation | Industrial Shelving, Warehouse Storage, Steel Shelving


----------



## bowman00

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/african-rift-lake-aquatics-63/new-fish-equipment-12310/

Just saw this maybe it will help on your 10 gallon search


----------



## Nicklfire

shipping would kill me lol. Thanks for a good find tho


----------



## tang daddy

Nicklfire said:


> I got the rack from a local warehouse place that sells to retailers... paid 120$ for it, but it's very industrial and 48" wide which is what i needed.
> 
> If i have the energy i'll set it up tonight and take a pic
> 
> Next on to do list
> 
> -get some 10 gal tanks (dont think i can get rimless) but found normal ones for 18.99 still looking for cheaper.
> -airline tubing
> -sponge filters (prob on ebay)
> -airpump (not sure how big i'll need)
> -substrate... still not sure what type i need... shrimp experts...CRS?
> -lighting from home depot probably


Lighting can be 4 ft t8 from home depot, if you are doing 8 tanks which is four levels you will need 4 fixtures, for air pumps I would use 1 industrial pump for all 8 tanks on a splitter with valves on each outlet to adjust air flow.

As for substrate it really depends but you should use Ada for best breeding results with CRS, if you get a 9l bag it should do 4 10g tanks easily, you don't need alot of Ada to put in the shrimp tanks, just enough to cover the bottom is fine!

Every shrimp that I keep is in Ada and they all do fine although the green babaulti I have problems breeding in Ada, most have had success with Eco!!

Can't wait to see pics, shrimp tanks get me excited


----------



## Nicklfire

Thanks for that info! 

Any specific model airpump you think?

I went back to that place where i got the rack and i got some additional side bracing should should help with it leaning forward and falling on me lol. Hopefully anyways !

Shawn


----------



## Morainy

Your shelving unit looks amazing, Shawn. It's going to be great once you've finished!
Another BCA member (Scholz) kept a journal about his tank stacker, which he also bought at Home Depot. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-stacker-fish-breeding-center-4181/ I saw his setup in person and it looks even better than the pics.

I am sure that you're going to love your tanks, and it will be easier to use 48 inch lights than to buy individual lights for each tank.

I recommend that you affix the whole shelving unit to the wall very firmly, in case of earthquake ... or in case a small child tries to climb it.


----------



## Nicklfire

Thanks a bunch for your comments  

I never saw scholz journal, i'll have to read through it, it seems he has a very similar shelf to what i got. 

I agree with the 48" light, will be much cheaper 

and i VERY much agree about the affixing the shelving unit to the wall, nothing would be more horrible than it crashing down! EEK! Saftey is my biggest concern, if it's not stable to the point where i am overconfident.. then i'll just return it and find another solution, but the brackets i got should do the trick!


----------



## Nicklfire

Got the braces and they worked out great, no more instability problem, still going to figure out how to affix it to wall.

Here is a pic of it thus far.
Once i get the tanks i'll be adjusting the shelves to what i need, right now i just put them wherever


----------



## couch

put bolts in the wall joist and then just wrap heavy duty zap straps around the bolt and the back of the rack.

Securing to the wall









Replacing the pressboard shelves









Powerbar bolted to the wall. This ended up being the wrong place for it. I moved it below the shelf as it is easy to drop plugs down but it is really hard (impossible to put them up) does that make sense?









Installing lights









Adding water - 6 20 gallons









Since then I have installed wood fronts that cover the lights and drop down to the top of the aquariums and painted them black


----------



## mysticalnet

*Shrimp Rack Project, suggestions?*

To the post above: awesome rack!! But the 2 middle tanks, isn't inconvenient?

Still awesome though! And good luck to Shawn on your setup!

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ap-hb020/HiBlow+HP+20+Air+Pump.html

Air pump for your tanks


----------



## Nicklfire

Hey couch!

Thanks for your pictures, helps clear up some issues  Also gives me some ideas as well. I will have to find the joists in the wall.. it's not really drywall more of a ...i dunno what to call it.. i'll have to figure something out though, thanks for your input

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ap-hb020/HiBlow+HP+20+Air+Pump.html

219$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for AIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR wholly s**t lol


----------



## Kanesska

LOL 

......."The Model 20 can run up to 30 20 Gallon aquariums!"

Seems like over kill to me, there's gotta be something smaller and cheaper out there lol

Awesome thread, can't wait to see your setup all done altho mine will be on a smaller scale, its great seeing pictures for idea's and instruction  Thanks!


----------



## mysticalnet

Nicklfire said:


> Hey couch!
> 
> Thanks for your pictures, helps clear up some issues  Also gives me some ideas as well. I will have to find the joists in the wall.. it's not really drywall more of a ...i dunno what to call it.. i'll have to figure something out though, thanks for your input
> 
> HiBlow HP 20 Air Pump
> 
> 219$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for AIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR wholly s**t lol


Not if you use the sponge wall concept like one one of the replies said!


----------



## MananaP

Nicklfire said:


> Hey couch!
> 
> Thanks for your pictures, helps clear up some issues  Also gives me some ideas as well. I will have to find the joists in the wall.. it's not really drywall more of a ...i dunno what to call it.. i'll have to figure something out though, thanks for your input
> 
> HiBlow HP 20 Air Pump
> 
> 219$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for AIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR wholly s**t lol


Ask Shaobo(ED) i think he got one of those for $100+ when he comes back i need to ask him too as i want to run sponge filters in my new rack...


----------



## RoryM

I purchased that air pump and made a air manifold out of 1/2" pvc for all my tanks. Crazy amount of air comes out of this thing and it is wicked quite. Yes it may seem like a lot of money but if you want a rack of tanks and not have to worry about having a shortage of air this is the air pump for you.


----------



## Nicklfire

Just a little update, i was able to save enough money from selling plants, and of course some of my own money from doing website... and got my first two tanks. Here is a breakdown of what i bought and how much it was.

Lighting Fixture 2x32w - 17.99$ from rona
1 32w T8 Light -6.99 rona
2 - 10 gallon tanks (16.99 each)
2 - Fluval Stratum Shrimp Substrate 8lb bags (30$ each)
2 - pieces driftwood (10$ each)

I think that's all i got 

The light fixture does NOT sit on the tank like how i have it now, it suspends above the tanks a few inches. Right now i'm only going to use 1 32 watt bulb, but the fixture allows 2, not trying to grow plants and will only have moss and maybe some vals.


----------



## Tn23

Looking good! Can't wait for the whole rack to become stocked. So total of 8 tanks on that rack?


----------



## Nicklfire

yup 8 by the time it's all said and done  We will see how rich i feel after i get 4 up and going lol.


----------



## CRS Fan

Looking good Shawn! I might have to do a rack when I'm out of school.


----------



## Nicklfire

CRS Fan said:


> Looking good Shawn! I might have to do a rack when I'm out of school.


You realize who i'll be asking for some CRS when i need some eh


----------



## Tn23

Stuart is the man to hit up  and his Painted Fire Reds are blooming


----------



## Nicklfire

Yea i have heard alot about these painted fire reds..those will indeed be on my list


----------



## target

Looking good Shawn.


----------



## effox

Looks good man, lol your dobie was checking out your work too.


----------



## couch

Here is the rack that I showed you earlier but finished.










I have also set up this rack. There is still an entire top rack that has nothing on it.


----------



## JTang

Wow! Very Nice!


----------



## tang daddy

Wow I missed this for a week and you have already 2 tanks in place!!

Good job Shawn can't wait to see them filled and cycling, I should've done this instead of the tanks all scattered!

Couch I really like your set ups aswell good job!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tang daddy said:


> I should've done this instead of the tanks all scattered!


You can still do this. They're small tanks. Just muscle them over once you have the rack built.


----------



## Nicklfire

tang daddy said:


> Wow I missed this for a week and you have already 2 tanks in place!!
> 
> Good job Shawn can't wait to see them filled and cycling, I should've done this instead of the tanks all scattered!
> 
> Couch I really like your set ups aswell good job!


Haha yea, amazing how fast it gets going when you have the energy 

Waiting on a few things from ebay such as :

Sponge filters, got 4 of them coming, paid i think 18$ for 4 so saved myself from making them.

Air pump i also got from ebay, we will see how well it works.

Once i get that then i can start cycling them up and continue saving some money for the next 2 tanks... gotta sell some more plants lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Then you can start breeding those BKK's right Shawn?


----------



## Nicklfire

Exactly! lol


----------



## MananaP

Love it Shawn, always love to see pictures on the project. I want to see what your list of shrimps will be on these tank hehehehe...


----------



## tang daddy

2wheelsx2 said:


> You can still do this. They're small tanks. Just muscle them over once you have the rack built.


muscle them over where....I have no room people that have been over have seen how much of a mess things are!

maybe when I move into my own place, only then will I dedicate a whole room to tanks like Stephan!


----------



## tang daddy

Nicklfire said:


> Haha yea, amazing how fast it gets going when you have the energy
> 
> Waiting on a few things from ebay such as :
> 
> Sponge filters, got 4 of them coming, paid i think 18$ for 4 so saved myself from making them.
> 
> Air pump i also got from ebay, we will see how well it works.
> 
> Once i get that then i can start cycling them up and continue saving some money for the next 2 tanks... gotta sell some more plants lol


Good score on the items, dont worry by summer these tanks will be teaming of shrimps...

what shrimps are going into the first 2 tanks? lemme take a guess PFR and Yellow?


----------



## Nicklfire

HMMM i hadnt even thought about it lol, i gotta cycle them up pretty good... then i gotta decide.

I have never had painted Fire shrimp so i think i`ll try a go at those... 
Never considered yellow... so that`s probably a good option too as i have never kept those. I`d like to get into higher grade CRS as well, but will start with A or B`s first off to make sure i can do it without killing many


----------



## effox

Painted Fire Red's are an easy choice, they look great and are hardy. My bro keeps them in gravel and they're breeding fine. The guy doesn't even do water changes, he just tops off. They're a great choice and are pretty active.


----------

